# New Bodies/Lenses in August?



## blacktiger0802 (May 16, 2011)

I took a look and Canon is now offering rebates, the nikon D90 is officially discounted, Best buy is maybe clearing inventory. So all the discounts are in place...

Sony rumors is saying that new cameras are coming June 3rd followed by a nex-7 in July. So I would assume new point and shoots should come out then. Followed by new competing dslr products in August? 

Just a thought, maybe a 70D? :


----------



## Admin US West (May 16, 2011)

Canon and Nikon have been hurt fairly badly by the afteraffects of the quake while Sony was pretty much untouched. Sony has a big opening to move up in sales.

Notice that in many on-line camera stores, there are lots of Sony lenses and products while Canon and Nikon have lots of shortages. Its going to get even worse.

For sure, Sony is going to make the announcements, but will Canon and Nkon announce products they can't deliver just to counter Sony? Canon has been burned for the announcements of the super tele lenses that have yet to appear, so hopefully, they have learned a lesson.

Canon only has three consumer grade lenses in their Spring discount, which tells me they are realistic and not putting items on sale that cannot be supplied.


----------



## gene_can_sing (May 16, 2011)

Canon is the one company that you truly NEVER know what they are up to. Sony, Nikon, Panasonic all tend to let their customers know well in advance when something is coming.

With Canon's poor release record in the last few years, I doubt they are going to release anything soon. They missed the 3 year Digic 4 1D update which was September of 2010 (8 months ago!) Digic 4 came out in 2007!!!!! I would think that the 5D3 would follow a 1D release, since that is their flagship camera, so who knows when the 5D3 will come. They did not release any significant bodies in 2010, just cameras that were simple firmware updates. Canon has become a company content on releasing cameras that are basically firmware updates (60d, t2i, t3i) and not releasing anything that addresses any real issues (like the dreaded moire problem on video).

So yeah, don't count on anything. It's not looking like they will release anything important once again in 2011.

I just wish they would do some type of video camera or DSLR video fix. That's all I ask for.

My advice is DON'T buy anything from Canon unless you really need it. The slower the business is for them, the sooner we will get the 5D3. If everyone just keeps buying the current, dated cameras, they will just keep milking it for ever.

I'm waiting for an EOS adapter for the Sony Video cameras, then I might jump ship. Could jump to Panasonic since the EOS adapter is coming very soon, but I don't like their camera offerings with the 2x crop.


----------



## Macadameane (May 16, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> My advice is DON'T buy anything from Canon unless you really need it. The slower the business is for them, the sooner we will get the 5D3 a 5D3 that won't be much of an upgrade and will not fix any of the problems I have spoken of.



Fixed.

Canon does have a lot of money from 5DII and Rebel sales, but the quake did hurt them. Developing quality cameras and lenses does take resources. Snuffing their sales may cause a faster release, but it won't be the camera we all want.


----------



## gene_can_sing (May 17, 2011)

Macadameane said:


> gene_can_sing said:
> 
> 
> > My advice is DON'T buy anything from Canon unless you really need it. The slower the business is for them, the sooner we will get the 5D3 a 5D3 that won't be much of an upgrade and will not fix any of the problems I have spoken of.
> ...



I highly doubt sagging sales will break Canon what's so ever, or affect the specs of a 5D3. They've made a HUGE HUGE piles of money from the 5D2. 

Time for the new one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> They've made a HUGE HUGE piles of money from the 5D2.
> 
> Time for the new one.



The thing is, they _continue_ to make money from the 5DII. That takes away an important driver for releasing the 5DIII. Despite what CRguy and his sources have said, it still seems very unlikely they'd release a 5DIII before a 1Ds IV. _Maybe_ we'll see a 5DIII in 2012. Before the tsunami, I'm sure we would have. Now? Maybe announced in 2012 and available in 2013. I'd love to be wrong!


----------



## HughHowey (May 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> gene_can_sing said:
> 
> 
> > They've made a HUGE HUGE piles of money from the 5D2.
> ...



No way it'll be 2013. Impossible. Nikon would be swamped with converts. If there are already prototypes in the wild, I don't see how anyone could even say it'll be until summer of 2012, much less 2013.

People are making too much of production woes. Don't forget, when they ramp up production of the 5D3, they will no longer be making 5D2's. It isn't like they are dead in the water right now, just constricted. Will the camera be difficult to score when it's "released?" Yeah. More so than had the disaster in Japan not occurred. But they will announce something this year, and I'll still be surprised if it isn't at least nominally released this year as well, even if you'll have to queue up for months to get one.


----------



## Macadameane (May 17, 2011)

I won't complain until 2012. Then I will be there with you saying, "Stop buying!"


----------



## gene_can_sing (May 17, 2011)

HughHowey said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > gene_can_sing said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> the 2 year 7D cycle is suppose to happen this September, which I doubt it will.



What historical trend is the basis for a '2 year 7D cycle'? There's only been one camera in that series... (and despite its APS-C sensor, it's an xD body, which should indicate a 3-year cycle, which can then slip to longer.)



gene_can_sing said:


> The 1 year Rebel cycle should be in February of 2012, which I doubt it will.



It will. Even if there's not another camera body released before then, they'll release a new Rebel in early 2012. Canon sells more xxxD bodies than all others combined, and profit margins on those cameras are likely higher. In other words, the Rebel/xxxD line is the biggest driver of Canon's dSLR profits, and Canon will prioritize that market segment over others.


----------



## Admin US West (May 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> It will. Even if there's not another camera body released before then, they'll release a new Rebel in early 2012. Canon sells more xxxD bodies than all others combined, and profit margins on those cameras are likely higher. In other words, the Rebel/xxxD line is the biggest driver of Canon's dSLR profits, and Canon will prioritize that market segment over others.



Undoubtedly true about the Rebels, but I wonder how the 5D MK II and 7D fit in to profits. The sales and popularity have been amazing, and the markup is certainly a bit higher. So far. I haven't seen any knowledgable information about this. Canon just lumps DSLRs and Interchangable lenses into one bucket for their financial reports.


----------



## traveller (May 17, 2011)

I find it interesting that B&H dropped the price of the 60D by $150, but then it turned out to be a "one day only" offer. Did they intend to run this offer for longer, only to be informed by Canon that they may not be able to replace their stock? Did they have a stockpile that needed clearing and if so, why did they consider this a problem with a model that's less than a year old? Is the 60D proving less popular than forecast (actually, despite the post-release criticism, I've seen quite a few people with new 60Ds). 

Perhaps I'm reading too much into this and it was just a way to get more people visiting their website in a slack period.


----------



## docsmith (May 17, 2011)

blacktiger0802 said:


> Just a thought, maybe a 70D? :



Technology tends to trickle down, not up. My suspecion is that if a 70D was released before a 7DII, it would only include minor upgrades as Canon isn't going to want to kill the sales of the 7D. If it has a new sensor, then Canon will keep it crippled in other ways. But I would think that the 7DII would come out with a new sensor and it would be followed with putting that sensor in the 70D and then the Tx.

Granted, they did release the 5DII which, if you believe the rumors, really cut into the sales of the 1Ds.


----------



## motorhead (May 18, 2011)

"Technology tends to trickle down, not up".

True for everything except the 1D and 1Ds, Canon are very conservative when it comes to their flagship models. Probably right to be so, because the average professional wants a totally reliable product and is less bothered about the latest gimmick.

The "prosumer"ranges seems to be where Canon experiment. As a breed we keen amateurs love shiny new toys and have been used as tame beta testers for many years. I like to think I'm less of a "gadget man" than many, but even I am not completely immune.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 18, 2011)

motorhead said:


> "Technology tends to trickle down, not up".
> 
> True for everything except the 1D and 1Ds, Canon are very conservative when it comes to their flagship models. Probably right to be so, because the average professional wants a totally reliable product and is less bothered about the latest gimmick.



Not so sure about that. For some things, yes. But while the 5D introduced a new sensor, the 5DII sensor 'trickled down' from the 1DsIII. In fact, the 1D and 1Ds have always had newly introduced image sensors (not that the APS-H sensor has anywhere to trickle down to). Likewise for AF systems - I _wish_ some of that would trickle down from the 1-series!


----------



## ronderick (May 20, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Likewise for AF systems - I _wish_ some of that would trickle down from the 1-series!



You'd imagine Canon would give the prosumer models a better AF, given that the Nikon D300 models have a similar AF to their pro kins.

But no... instead of having the 1-series AF trickling down, they came up with the 19-point AF of the 7D. They're still resisting hard. At this rate, I really wonder which system they'll put on the 5D3...


----------



## polpaulin (Jun 1, 2011)

a new 35 mm and 50 mm 1.4 or 1.2 will be great


----------

